

Markdown Simplifies Writing for the Web - bengross
http://www.messagingnews.com/onmessage/ben-gross/markdown-simplifies-writing-web

======
moeffju
I was tempted to comment 'this isn't news to any of us', but it is a good
summary of what Markdown does and what dialects there are.

Unfortunately, it doesn't mention that Gruber basically abandoned Markdown and
let it linger for months on end, only to come back complaining about the new
dialects that sprung up in his absence. The project has no 'leadership' and no
project homepage for people to participate, which is unfortunate, because
Markdown is pretty useful.

The github (and stackoverflow) dialect of Markdown have potential to become
the new main dialects though, through the power of git(hub) alone... here's
hope.

